# Probably an off year !



## SquirrelBait (Sep 8, 2017)

Gonna be living through all of you this year, so make me proud . Probably not gonna hunt much if any, got out of my club for the year and with the way things are just don't have much time. So good luck !


----------



## Al33 (Sep 9, 2017)

Dang Mike, ain't there no deer around winder? Hope you are able to find a few days to hunt at the least.


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 10, 2017)

Hit some archery only public land.


----------



## Timbo85 (Sep 13, 2017)

I hope you find a lil time to hunt good luck this yr


----------



## SquirrelBait (Sep 15, 2017)

It's not really needing a place to go, it's the funds to go . And with what happened to my wife in April , it's the time and the will to want to. I just really don't want to leave her alone for a weekend .


----------

